# Plastering prices?



## newname

Hi,

I was quoted €12000 labour to plaster a 2400sq foot house inside and out.  Plasterer states it should take 3 weeks to finish. Thats €4000 per week.

Does this seem expensive?


----------



## 4400kevin

*Re: Plastering prices???*

What external finish are you going for i.e dry dash,monocouche etc is he doing the plasterboarding as well?


----------



## newname

*Re: Plastering prices???*

its smooth plaster finish, no I have to get the plasterboarding done myself


----------



## Simeon

*Re: Plastering prices???*

If you get a decent standard of work for E5 psf ..... go for it.


----------



## newname

*Re: Plastering prices???*

What sort of price are others getting charged these days?


----------



## Jorus

*Re: Plastering prices???*

We got a quote of €11k labour for a 3000 sq ft house - inside and out. 

We got a good few quotes and there were a few around this price - ut other prices were up around the 16k mark.


----------



## newname

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Jorus,

What county are you in?


----------



## butterflyj

*Re: Plastering prices???*

I only had a small job (insulating "internal" external walls to property).
The guy that did the job was extremely professional, very quick and a lovely guy to boot. He gave the best price by a mile and it included skimming which the others wanted extra for.

Killeen Plastering - Leixlip 087 7655843

No relation, just very satisfied customer.


----------



## 4400kevin

*Re: Plastering prices???*

12000 seems abit expensive I think around the 4 euro psf or 10000.There should be around 250 boards or 750 m2 of skim @ 6 euro m2 is 4500 this still leaves 5500 for the external you could get a monocouche or sand cement finish for that price although the monocouche materials would be more expensive than a sand cement finish.


----------



## Fanto1

*Re: Plastering prices???*



butterflyj said:


> I only had a small job (insulating "internal" external walls to property).
> The guy that did the job was extremely professional, very quick and a lovely guy to boot. He gave the best price by a mile and it included skimming which the others wanted extra for.
> 
> Killeen Plastering - Leixlip 087 7655843
> 
> No relation, just very satisfied customer.


 
Hi butterflyj, 
How much work did you get done & how much did it cost?


----------



## joejoe

*Re: Plastering prices???*



newname said:


> What sort of price are others getting charged these days?



Sand and Cement render external 12.50 pm2
Skimming to plasterboard 7.50 pm2

Joejoe


----------



## newname

*Re: Plastering prices???*

I feel that €5 per square foot is a little expensive in the present climate. Although he is providing scaffolding also and when I priced that it would have come to 2000 to supply and fit this... So I would need someone to come in with a price of less than 10000 to make it worth my while getting someone else at this stage.


----------



## sfag

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Plastering is one of those jobs that is suprisingly expensive. I had work done recently for €16 pere sq metre but remember there is usually two coats on each side. 
That price excludes materials.

I beat that price on a different job by 40% by hiring a plastering contracter who subbed the job to a polish team.

Consider pumped on render for the outside - Its one coat and they can work off a teleporter reducing the need for mega expensive scaffolding. 

Plastering is also one of those jobs where the finished product may not be to your liking. I found the quality to vary greatly. A contracter can change the subies without recourse to you getting involved if this happens.


----------



## joejoe

*Re: Plastering prices???*



newname said:


> I feel that €5 per square foot is a little expensive in the present climate. Although he is providing scaffolding also and when I priced that it would have come to 2000 to supply and fit this... So I would need someone to come in with a price of less than 10000 to make it worth my while getting someone else at this stage.



Why do you get quotes based on the floor area of your house rather than surface area?

Joejoe


----------



## SteH

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Spend an hour ringing a few plasterers and ask for a rough estimate on the phone. It will give you the best idea for your area of the country. You might be greatly surprised.


----------



## butterflyj

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Hi Fanto1,

I had additional plasterboards put on my external "internal" walls. I have a typical 3 bedroom end of terrace house. These were to provide additional insulation to my house as I have had a big problem with condensation. Our house is made entirely of solid concrete including all of the internal non load bearing walls.

I paid €2,500 for 3 upstairs bedrooms and one wall downstairs to be done. 

I had qutoes from 4 plasterers and 3 out of the 4 were going to just slab and then put lining on the joins. Skimming would be extra. These plasterers were all quoting around the €2500 without skimming.

The plasterer I used bolted the plasterboard to the wall and used fibreglass mesh over the bolts and joins and then skimmed all the walls.


----------



## Paddylast

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Butterfly, can I ask if you had all four walls in the bedrooms done with plasterboard?  
I am trying to get quotes for just one bedroom - outside wall insulated and soundproofing one inside wall. Same in the livingroom with new window boards and skirting and several new electric sockets. Fireplace removal and new one built. Got quote for 7000euro. Seems very high. Anyone any idea of costs for insulation/soundproofing. Is there a big difference in the cost of material for both of these.  Instalation of sockets coming in at 50euro each!!  
Any guide prices would be great. Thanks


----------



## butterflyj

*Re: Plastering prices???*

hi Paddylast,

I only needed the 2 walls of each bedroom done (end of terrace - exterior walls). I did not need an electrician (in theory) as my partner is an electrical engineer (still waiting for the DIY to be done by partner!).

Give Ciaran a ring for the plastering. Otherwise in the past we have used for other work eg. small plumbing jobs [broken link removed] We got a great plumber out of this.

regards
Sylv


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Can anybody recommend  good Polish Plasterers in Roscommon area-Please PM if so


----------



## rmdt

*Re: Plastering prices???*

How does €16,000 sound for a 3000sq ft H shaped split level bungalow?  It includes smooth plaster finish on outside, sand/cement scratch coat internal, putting up insulated boards on external walls, slabbing of ceilings and then skimming out inside.  The plaster is very good and has done a few house that I know quite well.


----------



## Simeon

*Re: Plastering prices???*

For a decent finish you've got a very good price.


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*

You dont mean €16000 for labour only?-If so its a rip off.- a cookoo-land 2006 price no matter whether your in Dublin or Leitrim. 

If all plastering materials and insulated plasterboards are included its probably a good price buts its dependent on the spec of the insulated plasterboards. Can you please specify thickness and thermal conductivity of boards?


----------



## Simeon

*Re: Plastering prices???*

You're kidding, aren't you! Outside: scud coat, scratch coat, floating coat with trowel finish. Window reveals and soffits. More than likely a plinth. 
 Inside: Scud coat, sand and cement scratch coat, thermal boards fixed to external walls, slabbing and skimming everything out. Where are you getting your info from? If you know good spreads who will do that for just over E5 psf give them my details. I can use a gang of their calibre full time. If on the other hand, you can get your supplies at the price that you have insinuated, also let me know. I'll have a truck there in the morning.


----------



## MacTheKnife1

*Re: Plastering prices???*



cunninghams said:


> You dont mean €16000 for labour only?-If so its a rip off.- a cookoo-land 2006 price no matter whether your in Dublin or Leitrim.



Of course its for labour only. Give us a break, you want him to supply a trowel aswell? I mean 3 weeks hard work, for 16k in cash is a decent rate.

How much do you earn from your little PAYE number? A lot more than 16k every month I'll bet. ;-)


----------



## rmdt

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Just to clarify.....The price is labour only!!

I recieved a second labour only qoute for €29,500 yesterday, which seems like ridiculous variation!  He defo will not be getting any work from me!

I find it hard to imagine getting a quote for under 15k so think I'm pretty much there with my first fella.  Three others quoting this week so I'll have a better idea after that.

Cunninghams, where are you based and where are you sourcing your materials that you think you can get an all in price for labour and materials of 16k????????????


----------



## MacTheKnife1

*Re: Plastering prices???*



rmdt said:


> Just to clarify.....The price is labour only!!



Of course its for labour only. The man has to put bread on his table. Why should he work for less than 5k a week. Its hard work, needs good eyesight and a steady hand.

If he wanted an easy job he would work in Tescos for 9 euro an hour.

Its not as if we are in recession here or anything. Plasters deserve to be well paid.


----------



## philboy

*Re: Plastering prices???*

My sister recently had a really bad plaster job redone by a plasterer. He did 2 rooms and a hallway for her. The finished results was excellent and the pricing was very good. If any of you want his details, PM me and i'll pass them on. He can give you a quote anyway.


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*



Simeon said:


> You're kidding, aren't you! Outside: scud coat, scratch coat, floating coat with trowel finish. Window reveals and soffits. More than likely a plinth.
> Inside: Scud coat, sand and cement scratch coat, thermal boards fixed to external walls, slabbing and skimming everything out. Where are you getting your info from? If you know good spreads who will do that for just over E5 psf give them my details. I can use a gang of their calibre full time. If on the other hand, you can get your supplies at the price that you have insinuated, also let me know. I'll have a truck there in the morning.


 
IU genuinely cant believe what im hearing-
To start with I earn roughly the average Industrial wage. Im here to tell the truth. 16000 is madness. I cannot believe the person who said we have to earn a living you know. 3 weeks work for 16K labour?...are YOU serious. If 5 plasterers were on the job and all earning the same amount on the job which is never the case then thats almost €1100 each per week and you are talking cash.....Hello that equates to a NET annual salary of c.55K annum. This of course is unrealistic because in the real world it is not divided up evenly- 2 of the 5 guys are likely to be creaming it with 3 suckers taking 4000-4500 for the 3 weeks and the 2 main guys( prob the ones sitting down doing nothing) taking 3 grand each and stuffing it in their back pockets.
Cant ye see this day is gone and is what got us into trouble with the false boom in the first place.  
Dont pay it people- if you are in the east and paying higher prices seek labourers down west/ mid west. I guarantee you will get a top plastering job done on that 3000 sq foot house for 8000 sq foot. Im here as a consumer not a tradesman-Materials on the plastering side will be about 3000 euro and labour 8000.


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*



rmdt said:


> Just to clarify.....The price is labour only!!
> 
> I recieved a second labour only qoute for €29,500 yesterday, which seems like ridiculous variation! He defo will not be getting any work from me!
> 
> I find it hard to imagine getting a quote for under 15k so think I'm pretty much there with my first fella. Three others quoting this week so I'll have a better idea after that.
> 
> Cunninghams, where are you based and where are you sourcing your materials that you think you can get an all in price for labour and materials of 16k????????????


 

I am telling the truth-Im in the mid west. Some of these tradesmen are covering their ears and trying not to listen to the media. The actual fact is that teh ball is now not bin their hands-I know lots of tradesmen who have had to go east for work-well I say why not go west to them for the labour. 29500?- Please dont pay even half that.

Can I give you people a few examples of labourer prices in my area:
Quotations for digger contractor to dig out site, dig out foundations, back fill house and fill 70 metre open drain and lay concrete pipes in drain, spead 804/3" down around site driveway: Quotes varied from 3000 + VAT down to 1200 + VAT. I checked around and eventually did a deal for 1600 incl VAT. It was 5  days work. You have to ask why was there such variation? That was roughly 42 hours work so roughly worked out at 38/hour. Was this not enough? I mean the 3000 + guy would have been getting €71/hour. I appreciate the cost of fuel etc but 71/ hour assuming he worked the full 52 week year is nearly 150k/annum...madness. Dont pay it. I will list other labourer prices if ye wish and I understand that people in Dublin in particular are getting shafted with "Dublin Prices" but my point is you dont have to-Labourerers are crying out for work


----------



## Simeon

*Re: Plastering prices???*

You obviously work PAYE. If you were s/e you would factor in, insurance, holiday pay, sick pay, public liability, bank payments, paper work  and other legit expenses etc. The premise of totalling up a guys wages for 52weeks of the year is a bit juvenile - even for a jumped up granola.  Totalling up my doctor's take for the year would come to E262,080 [84X60X52].


----------



## Joe Nonety

*Re: Plastering prices???*

It does seem that some tradesmen are still charging boom prices hoping to get a few jobs that'll keep them going as opposed those charging recession prices and getting a more steady stream of jobs. I know a guy building in Leitrim and his blocklayers are charging 45 cent a block and that was 6 months ago. There are bargains to be had out there. Anothing thing, instead of getting a plasterer who's going to just sub-contract it to Polish plasterers, why not go direct to the Polish plasterers in the first place?


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*



Simeon said:


> You obviously work PAYE. If you were s/e you would factor in, insurance, holiday pay, sick pay, public liability, bank payments, paper work and other legit expenses etc. The premise of totalling up a guys wages for 52weeks of the year is a bit juvenile - even for a jumped up granola. Totalling up my doctor's take for the year would come to E262,080 [84X60X52].


 
The 16,000 quote referenced for that 3000 square foot house by somebody else was cash! I take your point completely and am actually self employed. Im going to assume your are a tradesman which is why you are getting hot and bothered. Im posting because im sick of elevated prices when I know there is value out there where both builder and client win. 1997-2006 is gone.


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*



Joe Nonety said:


> It does seem that some tradesmen are still charging boom prices hoping to get a few jobs that'll keep them going as opposed those charging recession prices and getting a more steady stream of jobs. I know a guy building in Leitrim and his blocklayers are charging 45 cent a block and that was 6 months ago. There are bargains to be had out there. Anothing thing, instead of getting a plasterer who's going to just sub-contract it to Polish plasterers, why not go direct to the Polish plasterers in the first place?


 
Joe Nonety,
Im glad there is someone out there with a bit of sense. May I ask if you know of such good polish plasterers in the mid west region? Please PM if so. Its amazing how people seem to be agitated with my posts- Unless they are tradesmen I cant see why. I posted some prices recently on a different site of blocks prices from Roadstone and Whelans (4" blocks :41 cent plus the VAT) and got branded a liar on the website. I just said make the call. And you the chances are if im getting them for 41 someone else is getting them for even less. My brother got excellent stonework done for €35/metre recently. I admittently paid almost €100 2 years ago but again that day is gone.  When I posted this people went ape shi t.


----------



## mosstown

*Re: Plastering prices???*

we had our house plastered inside and out plus outside of garage for €13,000 cash.  €5,000 for outside work and €8,000 for inside work.
the house is three storey 2,800 sq feet, the garage is two storey 800 sq feet.  all internal walls are block apart from the 2 attic bedrooms and shower room which have stud walls, hollowcore first floor, so 6 double bedrooms, lounge, dining room, big kitchen diner, sunroom, big utility incl. of a downstairs shower room, hallway and landings are large, a spacious house.  spent around €5,000 on materials.  all external walls were coziboarded on the inside.  outside of house and garage, we had corner stones plastered in and we had that framing style done around all the windows and doors.  there are about 35 windows in the house and garage combined.  smallish windows so i would say that involves more labour. 
like the cunninghams our blocks came from whelans, good price.  when the guys came to chase the walls for the electrics, as soon as he walked in he said "oh no" whelans blocks, they are the hardest to cut but defo the best quality blocks apparently.
we actually only got one quote for the plastering which was based on the fact that everyone local has used him and rated his work.  as we dont live in ireland, we wanted someone we could trust to do a first class job and we did get a first class. delighted with his work and he left the place neat and tidy.


----------



## MacTheKnife1

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Cunninhams - my posts above sugesting the plasterer was entitled to take 20k or more for 3 weeks work were sarcastic. Pls read them again. 

I TOTALLY agree with you that those days are gone. 

Any tradesman taking the **** by quoting such prices will lose business very quickly.


----------



## rmdt

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Cunninghams,

There is no way that my job could be completed in 3 weeks!  We have over 100m of external wall to be plastered outside.  That scud, scratch coat and smooth plaster.

Internally, they will slab the ceilings, dry line all external walls, slab a hallway with 11ft high walls.  Then, scratch coat inside (we are not slabbing internal walls), then skim coat everything.

I've been told there is about 8 weeks work.  I'd be guessing it closer to 6 though.

At say 16,000 for the job thats 2666 per week (assuming 6 wks work).  There will be 3 on site.  That is 888 per person per week.  If we assume that like most people they get about 5 weeks holidays a year (including bank holidays) that mean they will be earning 41000 each per year.

From this 41000, the running costs from the business must be deducted.  Granted, plasterers don't have huge overheads, but they still have to pay for phone, van, mixer, and  a few tools.  We'll settle on 9k for all of that, leaving each man with 38k each.

That is basically my salary to.  They are doing a skilled job and therefore I feel deserve more than the average industrial wage.


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Hello RMDT,
So you are going to pay 16000 labour then to plaster your 3000 square foot house during a recession where plasterers are crying out for work?? Throw this 16 K you want to spend into whatever your mortgage is over 25 or 30 years in an environment where nobodys job is safe, go right ahead....Its your money. As I've stated already Im here to tell it how it is. 

Once upon a time there was such a thing as haggling in this country. In fact it was rampant until we entered la la land 10 years ago. For some reason this became uncool and you were branded "mean" or tight if you as much as didnt throw top dollar at whatever you were buying....a serious case of keeping up with the jones has swept the country....I would apply this to mentality to what Im trying to get across in these posts. The phrase "you pay peanuts, you get monkeys" has been taken upon as gospel. What about due diligence -Whos to say that the Leitrim poster that mentioned block layers doing work at 45 cent per block isnt getting a good job done.

I guarantee you that during the boom while self building direct labourers and people that contracted out for full builds payed top dollar yet got a crap spec...the builders put in the cheapest of materials -they maxed out on their profits. This is what the self builder should be doing from the other side now.

Going back to your quote of 16000...
I am not going to argue with your maths on the 16000 based on 6 weeks divided amongst 3 plasterers. If there are indeed 3 plasterers and it them takes 6 weeks to skud, scratch and skim your house then I simply cannot argue with your sums. By all means Go ahead and pay it.

However, may I ask if you have agreed this price already and therefore want to justify paying the 16000. I had a replica job done to what you are describing, albeit with twice  as much labour but Im telling you 6 weeks  for that is way too long. Altough it was me that started off the rant on extrapolating figures for jobs into yearly salary I admit this is somewhat false.  My point is the overcharging days are over and one would be particularly silly to pay now...the builders will be having the last laugh not you.  So to zone in on my salary extrapolation would be missing the point. Why dont you try and get an alternative but worthy plasterer that has say 6-7 polish guys working with him that can do the job in 3 weeks. Why not spread your wings and go down the country for your labour. 


BTW Im not including slabbing when I refer to 3 weeks work


----------



## finbar

*Re: Plastering prices???*

hi ,
A friend of mine is a plasterer, he said the way things have gone ,
all of his work is drying up


----------



## Roundy#

*Re: Plastering prices???*



finbar said:


> all of his work is drying up


 
Thats a defo requisite for a plasterer alright


----------



## changes

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Hi

Agree totally with cunninghams... the name your price days had to end in this country. If they kept going then we would have had ridiculous inflation. People were just putting their hands in their pockets and paying whatever they were asked for... never asking themselves are they really getting value for money. 
Why would it be so unacceptable to ask a tradesman or builder to break down their price... i.e. how long do you think the job take? how many men working on it? Is your price labour only etc. Just trying to get an idea of how much he is expecting to take home for a for a typical weeks wage.


----------



## Lak

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Strange how people are always more than happy to fork out incredible amounts of up to twenty grand for kitchens, without batting an eye, talk about a license to print money !!!


----------



## rebellad

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Got a quote for 14k labour to plaster my 2700 sq ft house and 216 sq ft garage. The externals of the house are to be done with white painted plaster. This price is for labour only - just wondering how does that price sound in todays climate??


----------



## mosstown

*Re: Plastering prices???*

paid €13,000 cash last year. €5,000 for the outside and €8,000 for the inside. windows and doors all have a plastered in frame round them, corner stones plastered in on house and garage all the way round.
Three storey house with 14 rooms in it, house is just under 3,000 sq ft and garage is two storey 70 sq mtrs. we coziboarded the insides of external walls but thats not included in this price, that was another job.  paid €5,000 cash to have the whole house plasterboarded. this was labour only for both jobs. excellent job, this plasterer guy is now going to Australia and has had his fantastic house of 4,500 sq ft repossessed ! sad end for some. we could have probably got cheaper at the time if we looked about it but we knew this guy well and he came highly recommended within my home village and we had seen lots of his work. We live in the UK so knew we could trust him to get on with it in our absence.


----------



## tyrekicker

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Paying 14K for 4500sq foot house. 7k outside with sand/cement, 7K inside mostly just a skimcoat. 

Think its a good price but we were looking for a very plain finsh, no patent reveals, bands, cornerstones, etc...


----------



## louisemartin

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Got a price of 9000 for 2200sq foot bungalow - thought that sounded ok - beginning to wonder now!


----------



## tyrekicker

*Re: Plastering prices???*



louisemartin said:


> Got a price of 9000 for 2200sq foot bungalow - thought that sounded ok - beginning to wonder now!


 
That's not a bad price at all. Think you've got a case of post-purchase disonnace.


----------



## louisemartin

*Re: Plastering prices???*



tyrekicker said:


> That's not a bad price at all. Think you've got a case of post-purchase disonnace.


 

 your prob right!!!
Getting a bit bogged down with pricing this, that and the other!
Wish I could afford a building contractor , gettin a bit sick of this and building hasn't even begun yet!
My new mantra - 'it'll be worth it in the end!'


----------



## baldyman27

*Re: Plastering prices???*



louisemartin said:


> 'it'll be worth it in the end!'


 

Certainly will be. Self building will save you a lot, you'll appreciate the effort now for the life of your mortgage. Stick with it!


----------



## mosstown

*Re: Plastering prices???*

tyrekicker, now i know why you need so much of that white Crown paint ! - that's a small castle !


----------



## Lorz

*Re: Plastering prices???*

We paid €20k labour only for 3,100sq ft house & detached garage.  Inside & out, excl supply of plasterboard but incl. fitting of plasterboard.  Smooth render finish.  Very happy with the work so far - neighbour also used this guy to redo his house after a botch job from another contractor!


----------



## tyrekicker

*Re: Plastering prices???*



mosstown said:


> tyrekicker, now i know why you need so much of that white Crown paint ! - that's a small castle !


 
I know , starting building nearly 2 years ago during the boom....
Looking ofr the bargains now to finish it off....


----------



## cunninghams

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Recent quote: €8500 for external and internal plastering of 3000 sq foot house.


----------



## Teatime

*Re: Plastering prices???*



cunninghams said:


> Recent quote: €8500 for external and internal plastering of 3000 sq foot house.


 
Thats a brilliant price.


----------



## stevo

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Hi RMDT,

I'm paying €9k for external and Internal plastering for 2800 sq ft house and 600 sq ft garage with upstairs. Plasterer has done excellent job.
Got local guys to do ceiling boards and drylying all exterior walls of house for €1.5K. 

Another Plasterer wanted 15K but included those wide bands around the windows. Pays to shop around


----------



## TomC

*Re: Plastering prices???*

12.5k for plastering 2700 square feet. Remember that its not all about the lowest quote, if you are getting a really low quote you need to make sure that it will be a god finish as it is painful sanding down walls and ceiling after a poor plasterer.


----------



## louisemartin

*Re: Plastering prices???*



cunninghams said:


> Recent quote: €8500 for external and internal plastering of 3000 sq foot house.


 

Wherabouts are you located, cunningham?
Would your plasterer be interested in some work in the Wexford area, do you think?
(maybe you would pm me his name and contact details?!)


----------



## paintpotmen

*Re: Plastering prices???*

hi were ready for plastering a 314sqm bungalow next month in Wexford. Were looking for quotes - anyone know a good plasterer in Wexford?


----------



## Arc Design

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Got my plastering done on the external so far 2k. Very very happy with it. Sponge finish. The guy is going to do the internal for 3.5k. 2200 sq.ft dormer bungalow in the Meath area. Cant believe the prices some of you are being quoted. 

Has anyone got a rough price to fit insulated plaster slabs to all external walls and standard plaster slabs to internal studwork?


----------



## thermalcrete

*Re: Plastering prices???*

I think too many people here are concentrating too much on costs. Obviously cost is an important issue but the main issue should be QUALITY! and at a reasonable price. Remember a bad plastering job will have to be lived with. Also don't divide the money charged by how many days on site and think the plasterer is rolling in it, believe me a lot of plasterers really earn their money and would do 2 norma;l days work in a day. If any ordinary "joe / josephine soap" does not believe me, go away and buy a hawk and trowel and put a shovel of cement onto it and see if you are able to do the job. I once priced a house for a builder and subbed the job to a friend of mine who was a lot quicker than me and the builder said that if he hadn't seen it with his own eyes he would not believe that the work was done in so little time - and the job was perfect! A good plasterer is worth his money as he is leaving the finished wall which you will always see. I think people should concentrate more on heat loss and insulation / airtightness etc. Thats where a house haemorrages money. Anyone building on cost alone should go away at the end of the build when you are living in the house with the heating on and get a thermal image test done thats when you will rue the day you built on a cost basis. A quality build will pay back over a short period of time


----------



## Dee99

*Re: Plastering prices???*

It's a shoppers market . Labour is cheap inthe current economical
Climate . What ever you decide to do get 1 room done first so you
Can inspect the quality of work

Regards , Dee


----------



## Lorz

*Re: Plastering prices???*

I'm really shocked at some of the incredibly low prices a few of you have gotten.  Having to second what thermalcrete has said though.  Our last house in a housing estate had DREADFUL plastering.  Honestly, the plasterer and his gang should hang their heads in shame.  The entire estate looked dreadful inside and out.  Wires coming through in shower areas, lumps and bumps all over the place - fitting tiles was a nightmare.  

I really thought our price was good €20k 3,100sq ft house in Cork.  We supplied the plasterboard but they have fitted it.  The quality is excellent.  The lads are onsite early in the morning and don't leave until it's dark - 10pm one night!  We're also having the 4" band around the windows which presumably impacts on the price too.


----------



## coysie

*Re: Plastering prices???*

hello was just wondering if any body could help!!!! i have been quoted £15 per m2 for dry dashing my house just labour i buy materials does this sound good/bad..there is 153m2 of roughcast to be done


----------



## Lak

*Re: Plastering prices???*

Without any shadow of a doubt cheap plasterers will not be giving the quality of finish they were pre recession, its not like fitting a kitchen, a very good spread will leave a pristine finish as he is charging for that, if his income is cut by thirty per cent the time he takes to complete will malso be cut. So easy to one coat plasterboard instead of two, rule only once on floating, not bother waiting to polish finish coat etc etc
A great plasterer working at 70% of his abillity will leave an adequate finish, a run of the mill plasterer doing the same will leave a very poor finish.
Be very wary of ridiculously low prices..... that smug grin at saving a pile of cash on greedy tradesmen may be very short lived.


----------



## lorkel

*Re: Plastering prices???*

I know a plasterer that has often been asked to come and try to "fix-up" a bad job left by another plasterer.  One home-owner wanted him to come and finish off his plastering after have ran 2 separate plasterers off the job...my friend didn't take the job at the time as he was working on another house, but said that the place had been left in an awful state.  I'm even starting to look out for bad plastering as any time I'm in the car with my friend, he points out bad plastering on different houses we see along the road.  Its amazing the difference between a good quality finish and a dodgy plastering job....I know it seems really expensive, but its really not the most pleasant of jobs.  

Personally, I don't think I would handle spending everyday standing 2-3 foot away from a wall staring at it...I would go insane!!!  Not to mention the fact that most plasterers have a short enough 'shelf-life' if you like, as many have to retire early due to back problems that come with the job.

I guess it has its bonuses though...my friend is now a very competent stilt-walker so I guess if plastering work dries up, he could possibly find alternative employment..lol!!!


----------



## triciamonty

*Re: Plastering prices???*



Teatime said:


> Thats a brilliant price.


 been plastering for 19 years,used to price private houses,extensions,garages etc. 2+1 gang.recently a lot of work redoing bad work  because people were going with the cheapest price.difference in prices maybe 2-3500 euros. how cheap is it when you have to get in a proper tradesman  to redo crap work........take tax and prsi out of these weekly breakdown of figures.....


----------



## pftg5

*Re: Plastering prices???*

i'd take his arm and all


----------



## S.L.F

*Re: Plastering prices???*



lorkel said:


> I guess it has its bonuses though...my friend is now a very competent stilt-walker so I guess if plastering work dries up, he could possibly find alternative employment..lol!!!


 
I got a 'plasterer' who also had another profession too he was a total clown.


----------



## jimbob

*Re: Plastering prices???*

How much would any of you think I should be paying for a 4500 sq feet house including garage?


----------



## saint tom

*Re: Plastering prices???*

hi folks, first time poster and have found the above info helpful. Looking at getting plaster work done in a 1200 sq foot semi. every internal wall needs doing (3 bedroom house). I have been told that what needs to be done is a skim coat. as far as i know the existing effort is plasterboard covered with a skim coat but there is a rough looking finish (which i'm lead to believe was all the rage in the 1980's when the house was built). can anyone estimate how much this is likely to cost?


----------



## geri

Just a query on expressing the sq meterage or footage in these posts.  When someone says for example they are getting a 2000 sq ft house plastered, it that figure the surface area of walls and ceiling to be plastered or the footprint of the house.  I'm getting quotes for plastering at the moment, and want to be able to compare like with like when it come to the area.
Thanks,
Geri.


----------



## Lak

There has always been a system of pricing plastering by the sq ft of the footprint of a house in Ireland, which is or was very odd but the accepted way. I priced by the area of wall to be plastered, which makes sense of course. I bet if you got ten plasteters in to quote you would be lucky to find one who knew how to actually measure up a job. If you do find one who can chances are he would also be the one who could actually plaster.


----------



## geri

Hi Lak,
Thanks for clearing that up.  Got job priced yesterday by a plasterer who comes highly recommended.  Its a two storey 115 square meter footprint, inside plastered, outside rendered.  It took him 2 and half hours in the house to survey for the quote.  He was meticulous about checking everythink, and has pointed out some areas that he would need to do extra prep work on first.  There is a double height living room area that will need scafolding in order to reach the apex ceiling.  We already have the scafolding ourselves but he will need to set it up and move it around etc.   He quoted 7000.  There will be three of them, and he says it will take about three weeks.  He can start immediately which is what we need.  I get the impression from him that he is very serious about providing a good service. Does the price seem reasonable?  (Waiting for other plasterers to get back with quotes, but they in no way surveyed the job the way this man did and are himming and hawing about when the would be available to do the work)
Thanks,
Geri


----------



## jab1

hey geri,its very hard to get an acurate pricing structure on jobs in this climate, if lads are quiet they will price low so they have work, and if they are busy, then they will price normally,i would ask for references or find out something about their previous work. recomendations are the best way to go, from people you know and trust.if a guy takes that long to look at a job and goes through it with you in detail then he sounds legit,but as i said try and get recomendations if you can


----------



## geri

Thanks Lak and Jab1
These guys came highly recommended. The others who surveyed the job have come back and said they will not be availble for weeks. Too late for us. So, they have started and all going well so far. They are very fussy and a bit moaney about how the plaster slabbing has been done, but I have to say the work they are doing looks really good, 
Geri.


----------



## Lak

If they are complaining about the slabbing then they sound OK to me, that goes with the territory.
The best indication of good plastering : Do they clean the windows ? they should be spotless always at the end of the day if they got splashed.

Are the window boards protected and cleaned ?
Is the plaster "finish" absoluetly flush with the door frames,(not the render undercoat but the skim finish)
Are the internal angles at the corners straight
Are the ceiling lines straight
Are the skirting board lines straight
(check them when they are not there)
Contrary to belief a wall or ceiling should not have a glass polished surface, if it has it has been overworked and probably have many imperfections.
Do they clean out all the electric sockets and the floors ?

If you have a vaulted high ceiling in one room ensure it is adequately insulated both between rafter and over rafter, and avoid downlighters, or this room will be an ice box...this is absolutely critical and the one and only opportunity you will have to do it right.

All tell tale signs of a good spread !


----------



## helena

Hi,
I got a quote of 4000-4500 for labour alone for putting insulated slabs on both ceilings and external walls and newly skimming the whole house, all ceilings and all walls.
We also made 5 windows bigger so they need to plaster around them and add reveals to 3 of them.
does that sound expensive.
I am supplying materials.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Sounds ok to me.


----------



## quadrangle

I


helena said:


> Hi,
> I got a quote of 4000-4500 for labour alone for putting insulated slabs on both ceilings and external walls and newly skimming the whole house, all ceilings and all walls.
> We also made 5 windows bigger so they need to plaster around them and add reveals to 3 of them.
> does that sound expensive.
> I am supplying materials.



You haven't specified the size of the house. How did the job turn out?


----------

